# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Paludarium (new pics)



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

Hi!!

I post some new pics about the remodelation in my paludario.

General view









And the new habitants, Beaufortia kweichowensis.









Some habitants









Up surface view









Aquatic part view









Surface view









I waiting that you like it

Grettings from Spain


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

Hi!!

I post some new pics about the remodelation in my paludario.

General view









And the new habitants, Beaufortia kweichowensis.









Some habitants









Up surface view









Aquatic part view









Surface view









I waiting that you like it

Grettings from Spain


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I had better see this in the AGA Paludarium section or I'm going to be very mad at you Xema! It's a beautiful piece of work! I just got a 55g from a neighbor and am thinking of making something similar because of this paludarium.


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

Juas!!!!

The paludarium of AGA are very bad in my opinion.

If I have got more space in my home Have a very very large and spectacular paludarium, je je.

One pic of I and my paludarium









Grettings


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Xema, that's just beautiful, one of the best I've seen! Is that a 30 gallon tank? How much light do you have over it?

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks very good.

BTW.

I thought Xema was a girl.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

Jay Luto.... ja ja ja ja

I know you thought that I am a girl, ja ja ja beacause I posted this pics, ja ja ja.

Vicky...

It´s a 60 liter tankñ, Linghting sisteme is a HQI light spot.

Thanks to all for your replies.


----------

